# Yard Machines 25-Ton Splitter at Homedepot.com for $429!



## thinkxingu (Aug 1, 2010)

Alright all,
     I posted the other day about a budget gas splitter since my electric Ryobi can't be towed and sometimes gets hung up on oak.  

     Well, this mornin' I was checkin' around and found what looks like a discontinued/clearance model Yard Machines 25-Ton Splitter w/Honda engine (new ones on their site show Briggs engines now?) for $429.  There's a $139 shipping (none of the stores near me have one), but at $568.21 it's still 60% off.

I hope this is a fine machine!

S


----------



## begreen (Aug 1, 2010)

That looks like a pretty sweet deal. For the price it would be hard to beat. It may not have the oomph for the toughest splits, but it should perform well for the majority of the work.


----------



## thinkxingu (Aug 1, 2010)

BeGreen, I'm wondering what I won't be able to split here in the Northeast.  The only wood my Ryobi has issues with is big oak--even then, if I find the grain or go at the edges, it'll do it.  Now, that's only 5-ton--this new one's 25-ton.  Interestingly enough, the Troy-Built splitter seems to have the same 160cc Honda engine and that's labeled a 27-ton.  Is it in the hydraulics?  Also, I would assume that this here Yard Machines is a better machine than the Huskee at TSC?  It sure looks beefier and specs out better (except for the cycle time--we'll see).

S


----------



## smokinj (Aug 1, 2010)

There should not be anything you could not split. Other than a few crouch pieces.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 1, 2010)

In the last 20 years we've had only one piece that didn't split. Naturally, that was a knotty elm. I didn't mess with it but probably could have split it but it just was not worth it to me so I tossed it on a brush pile. So, in 20 years, only one....and ours is a 20 ton. 

For that price I would be tempted to buy it and resell it! Fantastic price!


----------



## ChoppingAccountant (Aug 1, 2010)

I was doing a search on this and came across this recall website. Something to think about.

http://www.recallowl.com/Consumer+R...ecalls+Log+Splitters+Due+to+Amputation+Hazard


----------



## BucksCoBernie (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up! I just ordered one...came to $602 with shipping and tax....Yard Machines isnt my first choice but for the price you cant beat it. I was looking to pick up a Huskee 22ton from TSC in a few weeks but this deal at HD is great! I read the recall notices for the amputation hazard but there have been no reported accidents. Its basically a "this could happen" recall notice.


----------



## thinkxingu (Aug 1, 2010)

Chopping,
     I had seen this, but it looks like it's just a small part in the handle that needs to be swapped if it doesn't automatically return to home.  

"The control handle of the log splitter could fail to automatically return to the neutral position."
"Consumers should immediately stop using the recalled log splitters and contact MTD Products Inc. to determine if their log splitter is included in the recall, to receive inspection instructions and to receive a free repair if needed."

Looks like an easy fix, if it needs it, but I'm thinking these were returned to vendor and sold back at a sick price, which is why they're not around in the stores.

S


----------



## thinkxingu (Aug 1, 2010)

By the way, this looks identical (and specs out identically) to the Troy-Bilt at Lowe's: http://www.lowes.com/pd_116418-270-24BF572B711_0_?productId=1005417&Ntt=troy+splitter&Ntk=i_products&pl=1&currentURL;=/pl__0__s?newSearch=true$Ntt=troy splitter$y=0$x=0

S


----------



## JBinKC (Aug 1, 2010)

Looks like they are now sold out- Great buy BTW.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 1, 2010)

Still showing available when I just looked. That is a hell of a deal. Especially since it comes already filled with hydraulic fluid. The original price at Home Depot was $1604.


----------



## BucksCoBernie (Aug 1, 2010)

they are sold out....it still comes up on the website but if you click add to cart it says they are no longer available. 

Thanks again for the heads up thinkxingu


----------



## oldspark (Aug 1, 2010)

I snoozed I loozed oh well they were available this morning when I read the post and you know the rest of the story.


----------



## fossil (Aug 1, 2010)

That's a_ hell _of a sweet deal, and if a 25-ton won't get the job done for you, then just saw it and burn it.   :coolsmirk:   Rick


----------



## thinkxingu (Aug 1, 2010)

Yup, looks like it's all gone.  Hope more than just two of us here lucked out.

S


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 2, 2010)

That has to be one of the sweetest deals I have ever seen . . . for that price you really couldn't go wrong since this splitter will handle most anything you'll try splitting . . . and I can guarantee that it will split wood a lot easier than if you were doing it with a maul or even the vaunted Fiskars. 

As for the recall . . . not a real issue. 

Congrats on the purchase . . . and for sharing the news with the fellow woodburners.


----------



## savageactor7 (Aug 3, 2010)

At that price I'd buy 2.


----------



## fire_N_ice (Aug 4, 2010)

BE GREEN QUART CHAIN LUBE DOWN To $2.50 a quart.  on clearance. Sku 306-084 I think.
I paid 1cent two weeks ago for the older quart of the green stuff.


----------



## thinkxingu (Aug 5, 2010)

Wondering if the $429 was a mistake, because now it's posted at HD.com for $1399.  http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...n.endeca.EndecaDataBean@36d9c0d5&ddkey=Search

S


----------



## Mroverkill (Aug 10, 2010)

yup I ordered  Mine for 429  also yesterday I had the ad from when the price was WRONG and they honered the wrong price


----------



## oldspark (Aug 10, 2010)

Mroverkill said:
			
		

> yup I ordered  Mine for 429  also yesterday I had the ad from when the price was WRONG and they honered the wrong price


 Now thats thinking, I am surprised they sold them for that as most places have a disclaimer about mistakes and errors.


----------



## thinkxingu (Aug 10, 2010)

None of the local HD's near me had it in stock, nor did I see an ad for it.  Was it in their flyer?

S


----------



## Mroverkill (Aug 10, 2010)

it was on there website  from what there main corp office said is that there website company screwed up and listed the wrong price. I told them i had the PRINT out of the website  from when it was 429 but out of stock and when it came back in stock yesterday i called and asked for a manager and they had me fax the ad and they called me back. As of now i was charged and i have a order # so i think its a done deal just waiting for it to change from order process to shipped.


 was never listed at that price in the stores BUT the one by me has the same one on "sale for 1100"


----------



## Mroverkill (Aug 10, 2010)

thanks old   yea im new to this just bought a house  updating our prefab fireplace to a quadra fire 4300 and have one cord as of now ready   this spitter will make for quick work with a happy back 


Next to buy is a sithil 270 chainsaw


----------



## HeatsTwice (Aug 30, 2010)

Speaking of $430 wood splitters, I just bought this from a guy around the corner. He didn't know what make it is but I put the knarliest peice of crotch wood I had through it - no problem. He thinks its a 22 ton. I was happy to see the Honda 8 horse power engine and just bought it.

Any ideas as to the make and capacity?

http://picasaweb.google.com/nutfool/UsedSplitter435#


----------



## HeatsTwice (Aug 30, 2010)

So far, all I've been able to find out about it is this:

http://www.bigmarblebasics.com/spho25tonhyf.html

25 Ton: $2700


----------



## blel (Aug 30, 2010)

Looks very similar to the Speeco/Tractor Supply 22 ton splitter. Some parts are identical, others are slightly different. I would bet it's made by Speeco.


----------

